# 2021 Phone Key Issues



## dtcjem (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello All - 

Seems this has been an issues for a while but looking to refresh the discussion for 2021.

I have an IPhone 8 and the phone key rarely works. I have to take my phone out of my pocket 95% of the time to "wake up the car" then it will unlock. Many times I get a message that says to use the key card. Is this something I am doing wrong or is this a system issue? I love the car, just seems the phone key is poor......for me to unlock the car as I envisioned it. ie. walk up to the car and car is ready for me to open it. I have no problem with the car locking, unless I leave my hone on the charging pad DUH! I have a 2021 Model 3 LR picked up 9/18.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

my wife has an iphone 8 and she only has issues when the phone in her purse has swung around to behind her so that her body is blocking the read from the car.


----------



## dtcjem (Jul 28, 2021)

lance.bailey said:


> my wife has an iphone 8 and she only has issues when the phone in her purse has swung around to behind her so that her body is blocking the read from the car.


Interesting. I keep phone in back or front pocket and seem to have the same results. Keeping it in hand seems to defeat the purpose. Maybe I am doing something wrong.....I don't know!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Are you running the latest version of the app? I definitely had issues a while back when I first got my 3. Been really good lately though (running iPhone 12).


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

dtcjem said:


> Interesting. I keep phone in back or front pocket and seem to have the same results. Keeping it in hand seems to defeat the purpose. Maybe I am doing something wrong.....I don't know!


i'm a front shirt pocket kinda guy.


----------



## dtcjem (Jul 28, 2021)

shareef777 said:


> Are you running the latest version of the app? I definitely had issues a while back when I first got my 3. Been really good lately though (running iPhone 12).


I believe I am. I have auto updates set to yes. Version 4.0.2 build 657


----------



## dtcjem (Jul 28, 2021)

lance.bailey said:


> i'm a front shirt pocket kinda guy.


Hummmm. May have to rethink my game! LOL


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Your back hip pocket will rarely work just walking up to the car. I almost never have a failure if I have the phone in my hand. If it is in my back pocket and my hands are full - I've got to turn my butt toward the car (no replies needed on this) and it will then pick up the Bluetooth and unlock. The signal will not pass through your body. 

The distance it has worked has changed over the years as Tesla messes with the SW, but try putting your phone in your hand as you approach the car and see what your results are. It likely isn't the phone.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

dtcjem said:


> I believe I am. I have auto updates set to yes. Version 4.0.2 build 657


Same version as mine (believe that's the latest).


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

GDN said:


> Your back hip pocket will rarely work just walking up to the car. I almost never have a failure if I have the phone in my hand. If it is in my back pocket and my hands are full - I've got to turn my butt toward the car (mumblemumblemumble) and it will then pick up the Bluetooth and unlock. The signal will not pass through your body.


same there here on the occasions when the phone is in my back hip pocket - I turn and give a butt bump It's like a return to the 70's disco days as I "do the hustle" with the car.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Same on back hip pocket. Just keep the phone in your front pocket and it's very reliable for me for both my 2018 Model 3 and 2020 Model Y.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

I know they're stylish, but maybe it's time to part with the aluminum pants.


----------



## channingdutton (Oct 7, 2018)

dtcjem said:


> Hello All -
> 
> Seems this has been an issues for a while but looking to refresh the discussion for 2021.
> 
> ...


Dave, This has been a problem for me since day one of Tesla ownership. I am a 2018 Mod 3, using a galaxy android phone. I have reported the bug 100's of times and have had at least 10 service calls where they scratch their heads and shrug their shoulders. Major flaw in the "usability" of the car. I have a dozen video's of the problem... still no action from T. Last week I bought a new phone to see if it is the galaxy. So far it is working but dang... what a hassle. Why not advise the Mod 3 does not like cell phones as keys?


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Seriously, though, I’d run some experiments. Borrow someone else’s phone and see how reliable it is. Try front pocket of different pants. Approach the car from different angles.

I have iPhone 7 in front pants pocket, can’t remember the last time it didn’t unlock. Maybe happened once or so in the past year.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

From a post at Slashdot:


> I used to work at Apple
> 
> Apple's internal policy on bugs and security issues is to ignore them as much as possible and rank them by which ones are most likely to get them negative press.
> The ones which are the most likely to, or do get them negative press are the ones that get addressed first.
> ...


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

hmmmm, is the common factor the car, the location of the phone (front or back) or the type of iPhone.

simply put - do non iPhones have the same issue when the phone is in the back pocket? if so, it's the phone and if not, it's the car.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Since v24.11 I’ve had to have the Tesla app open on my iPhone7 to open the door handle or trunk latch. Before that for whatever reason, the app could be closed and the door/trunk work fine. Installed v32.22 now and will try later. 06/18 LR RWD Model 3.


----------



## dtcjem (Jul 28, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I changed the location settings on my phone from "Only while using App" to "Always allow for the app" and can say it is now working for most of the time. Not nearly as bad as it was.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Probably mentioned in an earlier post, but also turn battery optimization off too. Sadly, this setting is hidden pretty deep in the OS (assuming Android here)


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

The one thing I've learned is the phone will always fail to connect as a key when it's raining and/or I've got EV-skeptical passengers.

Basically, I'm pretty sure Tesla IT is working in concert with the "marketing team" to reduce demand by eliminating referrals and locking us out in front of people who might otherwise be tempted by the Tesla experience. I mean, why else would summon be intermittently bricked just as we're getting back to some semblance of normal human interaction? Tesla can't keep up with the lack of "killer" competition even without advertising so, sure, make stuff stop working the way it used to, start opening up superchargers to other manufacturers to make them look better (infuse some funds?) and frustrate the fan-boy road trippers, and, while you're at it, delay some tent-pole products while "refreshing" others in such a way as to divide and foment the loyalists (don't even start with the solar waffling).

Well, now that it's stopped raining and I'm alone since my passengers called an Uber, let me try getting in the car again. Guess, now that I'm in, I won't post this. Hey, why did my iPhone just flip the post and delete buttons? Must be the car's fault; guess I'll post anyway.

:tonguewink:


----------

